# [Kernel] Batterie au démarrage [RESOLU!]

## Tanki

Hello,

je fais ce petit post car j'ai fini de m'arracher les cheveux et je commence à attaquer les sourcils...  :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Depuis quelques temps ma batterie n'est plus détectée au démarrage, MAIS, lorsque je modifie la luminosité de mon écran, alors celle-ci apparaît à sa place, c'est à dire dans /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0

chose bizarre, ça a commencé à le faire vers la sortie du kernel 4.2, alors je suis repassé sur mon kernel précédent mais rien n'a changé

j'ai tenté de booter d'autres distro comme ubuntu (pas de batterie détectée) ou la dernière beta de fedora (batterie détectée)

j'ai donc récupéré la config kernel de la fedora 23 beta 

puis ai stocké le lsmod de la fedora

puis ai fait un make LSMOD=/tmp/lsmod_fedora localyesconfig

mais après compilation et reboot la batterie n'apparaissait toujours pas alors que les options étaient les mêmes

j'ai aussi joué avec le paramètre acpi_osi dans grub en tentant Linux, 'Windows 2012' et d'autres trucs que j'ai oublié...

j'ai aussi upgradé et downgradé mon BIOS et ce sans aucun effet

mais tout ce que j'ai tenté c'est soldé par un échec, je fais donc appel à vos esprits brillants et reflechis pour m'aiguiller sur une voie salvatrice

dites moi de quelles infos vous avez besoin, je fournirai le tout bien entendu  :Smile: 

merci encore de votre attention   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tanki

Je me réponds à moi même car j'ai avancé un peu plus dans la reflexion

Ce problème ne pourrait il pas être une erreur dans les scripts udev lancés au démarrage de la machine?  :Question:   :Question: 

Je ne suis pas chez moi alors je ne peux pas tester...  :Wink: 

si vous avez un avis la dessus, pour les ceusses qui lisent le topic...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

En idée bonus à tester, il y a voir si un démon en userland ne serait pas aussi nécessaire. Je pense à acpid ou autre (mais c'est une idée au pif).

----------

## Tanki

wai j'ai checké, mais j'ai déjà acpid qui tourne :/

apparemment c'est un problème depuis qu'ils ont passé /proc/acpi en deprecated...

mais j'avais pas du le virer de mon noyau...

du coup je me demande si je vais pas rajouter une ligne dans mon rc.local qui fait une requete genre acpitool -b > /dev/null 2>&1

et je vais voir ce que cela donne...

c'est quand même curieux que sysfs ne détecte pas la batterie au boot mais seulement après une action acpi...

je continue a creuser et si je trouve des trucs intéressants je reviendrai en parler

EDIT : bon, forcement ça marche pas, vu qu'il peut pas requeter une interface qui n'existe pas pas

je continue à creuser...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sebB

Si tu regarde dans cat /sys/class/ au démarrage tu as bien les événements de crées?

Histoire de voir si c'est juste l'acpi de la batterie qui foire, ou si le fait de déclencher un événement acpi l'active.

Peux tu poster upower -d

Tu tourne sous quel DE?

----------

## Tanki

j'ai bien 

```
/sys/class/power_supply
```

 de présent au boot car AC y est répertorié

je ne pense pas que le DE aie un quelconque impact la dessus car même sans xdm de lancé j'ai les mêmes résultats

pour ce qui est de upower, il n'est pas installé chez moi :p

du coup je vais faire un test avec upower d'installé, mais je ne sais pas si ça va changer grand chose

moi ce que je voudrai comprendre c'est pourquoi le noyau ne détecte pas la batterie au boot, alors qu'il me créé le 

```
/sys/class/power_supply/AC
```

 même quand le chargeur n'est pas branché, et qu'il fini par me créer le 

```
/sys/class/power_supply/BAT0
```

 lors d'un changement de luminosité

d'ailleurs quand je fais ça, je vois apparaître une ligne dans mon /var/log/message me disant un truc du genre  *Quote:*   

> BATTERY : Event Unhandled

 , ou un truc qui y ressemble, là je suis au boulot et je n'ai pas ma machine sous la main... 

je posterai ce soir si besoin

et mon DE c'est Enlightenment 0.19.5

----------

## Tanki

Alors,

des petits ajouts et précisions

l'erreur apparaissant dans /var/log/message est en fait une réponse du daemon acpid donc rien de bien méchant il devait être là avant...

pour ce qui est de l'install de upower, je l'ai faite et ça n'a rien changé

je continue à creuser l'ideal ça serait que je trouve le moyen d'avoir un log sur l'acpi au niveau noyau, je pense qu'il faudrait que j'active un debug dans ce dernier mais je ne sais pas trop où...

si une âme charitable passe par là pour m'indiquer la voie et trouver enfin le log de la création de /sys/class/power_supply ...

merci d'avance...  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

Hello

une petite update pour ceux qui éventuellement suivraient le topic

j'ai compilé le kernel 3.19 directement récupéré chez le crémier, et du coup ma batterie apparaît au boot

le pire dans tout ça c'est que j'ai importé le .config de mon noyau 4.2.1-gentoo

du coup la config est la même modulo les différences inhérentes entre les deux noyaux

donc j'ai fait un bug report 

et j'attends de voir

voilà

du coup je vais éditer mon titre car le problème est directement lié au kernel et n'a rien a voir avec le userland

merci en tout cas de l’intérêt que vous y avez apporté  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

Hello

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser : 

dans le noyau il faut activer l'option :

```

Power management and ACPI options

|_ACPI Support

  |_Allow supported ACPI revision to be overriden (ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE)

```

Puis rajouter dans votre config grub :

```
acpi_rev_override
```

juste après l'option :

```
acpi_osi=Linux
```

en espérant que cela rende service à au moins quelqu'un  :Wink: 

Pour info c'est valable a partir du kernel 4.2

Bon week-end  :Very Happy: 

----------

